# Heavyocity.....NOVO Strings



## AmbientMile (Mar 22, 2017)

March 30

https://www.heavyocity.com/product/novo/


----------



## woodsdenis (Mar 22, 2017)

Heavyocity are one of the few companies that actually get me excited about a release. Probably expensive.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 22, 2017)

Looking goooooood.


----------



## John Busby (Mar 22, 2017)

woodsdenis said:


> Probably expensive


probably right up there with the release of Gravity


----------



## fiestared (Mar 22, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> probably right up there with the release of Gravity


In that case, not for me... at all !


----------



## Vovique (Mar 22, 2017)

They had me at “make strings new again”!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Mar 22, 2017)

The up/down bow spiccato is something I'm appalled that sample developers have glossed over. When I imagine the sample libraries I would make (given the time and resources), I've always thought up/down bow shorts would be an easy profit.


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 22, 2017)

This seems pretty interesting. I bought some of the Gravity expansions and REALLY like them. I cannot wait to see a proper walk-through video.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2017)

Audio Demos :


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 22, 2017)

Sounds awesome.
So Output Analog Strings, Gothic Dronar live strings module and now this in under 2 weeks of each other. 

I must admit, this sounds like the best of the three IMO, but I have a feeling we're talking 4-6 times the price of the Dronar one, which is quite a significant difference.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Mar 22, 2017)

Listened to the demos. This might be a very good purchase for people who don't already own much sample content, and who favor the more processed/mangled side of things. I'm not really hearing anything here, though, that I can't do with the libraries and efx plug-ins I already have. There's such a depth and range of products on the market already (and I'll confess to having purchased a lot of them), that it's going to be really hard for any developer to come up with something truly "new" anymore. A lot of newly released libraries will be retracing the same steps. 

When you get to a certain level of mangling/processing, you're really more into synth territory. At that point, you really can't discern whether the initial samples had high quality or not. It's not unlike using wine as an ingredient in a stew. It's hard to tell whether the chef was using a $5 bottle, or a $100 bottle.

I guess for me, the value of a library like Novo would be the organization, presets and control capabilities. Might be worth it to have a big collection of torqued-out string sounds with responsive controls that I can get to conveniently and rapidly. 

I do think, though, that we really are in an era of diminishing returns. It's going to be hard for anyone, not just Heavyocity, to break new ground.


----------



## procreative (Mar 22, 2017)

Hmm, listened to all the demos and not yet enough to go on so not sure what to make.

In theory real strings, with mangling options, loops etc sounds interesting. But the demos are not a huge jump from Output's title albeit they have probably gone into greater sampling depth with mic positions and articulations.

If by the end of it most of the patches are so designed so as to not sound like real strings anymore, in my opinion you end up with the kind of patches Roland and Korg used to make out of their basic PCM samples.

But we shall see, god knows what price point but probably in the $499 region.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm liking what I hear in the NOVO demos so far. 

I wonder what the price will be ? and if they will offer a special Intro. pricing ?


----------



## catsass (Mar 22, 2017)

Gravity was released at $449 - For Heavyocity product owners it was $369 for the first 2 weeks of release.
So, I would guess it will be somewhere in that neighborhood.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 22, 2017)

Would be great if it's a (standalone) add-on for Gravity, like Vocalise.


----------



## John Busby (Mar 22, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Would be great if it's a (standalone) add-on for Gravity, like Vocalise.


it doesn't look like it's using the Gravity GUI tho


----------



## NoamL (Mar 22, 2017)

Lee Blaske said:


> Listened to the demos. This might be a very good purchase for people who don't already own much sample content, and who favor the more processed/mangled side of things. I'm not really hearing anything here, though, that I can't do with the libraries and efx plug-ins I already have. There's such a depth and range of products on the market already (and I'll confess to having purchased a lot of them), that it's going to be really hard for any developer to come up with something truly "new" anymore. A lot of newly released libraries will be retracing the same steps.
> 
> When you get to a certain level of mangling/processing, you're really more into synth territory. At that point, you really can't discern whether the initial samples had high quality or not. It's not unlike using wine as an ingredient in a stew. It's hard to tell whether the chef was using a $5 bottle, or a $100 bottle.
> 
> ...



100% agreed on all counts... it seems the market is burnt out, or starting to get burnt out, on traditional orchestral releases? Just as things were starting to get interesting! :(

This claim - "First String VI" to have up-down spiccatos - Can anyone verify this? I thought most developers already put up and down bow samples on successive round robins? In any case, the spiccatos and staccatos I have already sound nice.

It's always good to have processed/mangled content, but when tempted to buy such stuff I always think of how fingerprinted these sounds are. They really "sound like Heavyocity" if you get what I mean. The pros will always roll their own and wannabe sound-design composers (like me) will always be stuck "sounding like Developer X" or Y.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 22, 2017)

We'll see how controllable they really are. That will count for a lot. Tweak-heads probably know how to get these sounds already using FX plug-in's, but the Heavyocity stuff sounds great out-of-the-box!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 22, 2017)

Heavyocity has yet to disappoint me, but at the moment it's hard to see how this library is going to hang with the frankly ludicrous quantity of string samples I already have. I decided to pass on the excellent-sounding Trailer Strings for that reason, and from what I can tell, Trailer Strings handily beat Heavyocity to the punch on the huge, aggressive trailer vibe.

I mean, the designed stuff sounds great, the recordings sound beautiful, but stuff like the naked string lines in the middle of this demo track really show the musical limitations as a pure orchestral library:


----------



## Vastman (Mar 22, 2017)

Heavy always takes things to the next level... I eagerly await this release! Luv these guys...


----------



## sazema (Mar 22, 2017)

Sounds nice, can't be bad if is Heavyocity.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 22, 2017)

Have a lot of Heavyocity products, and absolutely love all of them, but I don't know what to think about this one yet.

I love the facts these are are not raw recordings, but this is almost too much for me. I was hoping for something hybrid, but still organic, and more "alive" than Gravity and Aeon.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 22, 2017)

How do you pronounce Heavyocity? Heavy-Ossi-ty or Heavy-Oh-City?


----------



## mjsalam (Mar 22, 2017)

Often I wonder whether things are worth the


Saxer said:


> How do you pronounce Heavyocity? Heavy-Ossi-ty or Heavy-Oh-City?



Hahaha. Never thought about it. I do the first one.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Mar 22, 2017)

Never been disappointed by Heavyocity products yet. Gravity and its expansions and the Master Sessions suite are often used in my tracks. This one is an intriguing one and I’m eagerly looking forward to learn more about it. 

Will have to see what the engine is bringing to the table. Seems quite different than what Gravity offer. I like what I hear in the demos, but that’s in an arranged/mixed result. I’m waiting to see the individual samples in action with the engine, what you can do, can’t do with it. What articulations are included etc. I’m not sure we will get a full range of articulations such as a traditional string library like CSS for instance given the more sound design/synth nature that this VI seems to be targeted for. On the other end, a product that looks to be in the same league (Output Analog Strings) is at 199$. So for those reasons, I can’t imagine NOVO being much more expansive than that. 

It definitely sounds like it would fit nicely in the style of writing I’m doing. In the end, the price and functionalities as well as the real added value will determine if I click the Buy Now button.  But no matter what, if their track records is any indication, it will be another stellar product! Now let’s wait for the walkthrough!


----------



## re-peat (Mar 22, 2017)

NoamL said:


> This claim - "First String VI" to have up-down spiccatos - Can anyone verify this?




The 15-year old *Sonic Implants Symphonic Strings* (original release: 2002) already had up/down spiccati. As well as up/down staccato and even up/down sustained bowing. For all five sections.

_


----------



## mac (Mar 22, 2017)

Grizzlymv said:


> On the other end, a product that looks to be in the same league (Output Analog Strings) is at 199$. So for those reasons, I can’t imagine NOVO being much more expansive than that.



This is Heavyocity we're talking about, I'd expect $499 minimum!


----------



## Saxer (Mar 22, 2017)

Sound design is interesting but it's a pity when good recorded strings lose their identity. It happens so easily that nothing but a synth (super-)wave is left when going through filters, envelopes and modulation efx like chorus. Gating or LFO leveling and distortion works to a certain degree but also is overdone very fast. So not an easy task Heavyocity is dealing with.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 22, 2017)

Ian Dorsch said:


> I mean, the designed stuff sounds great, the recordings sound beautiful, but stuff like the naked string lines in the middle of this demo track really show the musical limitations as a pure orchestral library:



Yep, when I heard that demo I thought the section you referred to sounded very synthy indeed, I'm surprised they approved this demo.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 22, 2017)

Requires Kontakt 5.6.6 or later. If anyone was waiting to upgrade because 5.5.2 was stable or because they didn't want to lose their Orchestral Tools libraries, this might be a factor.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 22, 2017)

I know from experience buying Gravity from these people that I will never buy anything from them unless they come down to 50% , and it's never a long time.. usually few months.


----------



## samphony (Mar 22, 2017)

Saxer said:


> How do you pronounce Heavyocity? Heavy-Ossi-ty or Heavy-Oh-City?



The first one only if you are from saxonia.


----------



## Calazzus (Mar 22, 2017)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Requires Kontakt 5.6.6 or later. If anyone was waiting to upgrade because 5.5.2 was stable or because they didn't want to lose their Orchestral Tools libraries, this might be a factor.


This! Also I have a few expensive string libraries which I feel cover what I've heard in the demos. I was looking for sound designed strings. These sound too organic which is fine if you don't already have multiple string libs. "Analog strings" might be more up my alley. They hardly sound like strings.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 22, 2017)

mac said:


> This is Heavyocity we're talking about, I'd expect $499 minimum!



Let's hope they don't overprice this like they did PUNISH. 500 bucks for a library is what I might expect to pay for a true emulation based Orchestral Sample library with all the legato articulations like Spitfire...but for a hybrid based library there are too many of them out there for much less. Although this seems more full featured than Output's new Analog Strings that 499 price would be way too high. I feel Gravity (although great) was overpriced, and Punish (I see they did a price drop to $200.00) which is still too rich for my blood for an effects plugin. They would be doing themselves justice to bring forth a fair price out of the gate as there's a lot of new libraries like this that recently came out and continue to.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 22, 2017)

My impression was that Heavyocity intends to do two products in one—a "traditional" and an "evolved" one—as they call it on their site. Price is all conjecture at this point; but if Novo could compete with both high-end string libraries and hybrid ones, then it might well earn a higher price tag.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 22, 2017)

Geoff Grace said:


> My impression was that Heavyocity intends to do two products in one—a "traditional" and an "evolved" one—as they call it on their site. Price is all conjecture at this point; but if Novo could compete with both high-end string libraries and hybrid ones, then it might well earn a higher price tag.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


That might make it interesting. My feeling right now is I'd pass and that is purely down to what I need and working on it being a set of "evolved" presets. I have several Heavyocity libs and they are all high quality and no reason to think this would be different.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 22, 2017)

eh, judging from the demoes, it's not doing anything that synthesizers can't do.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 22, 2017)

Rhymes with velocity.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 22, 2017)

i'm speculating price of $449 as well.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 22, 2017)

No, you're all wrong. NOVO is a free, no cost, not a penny from your pocket library. Why? Because Basti Schweinsteiger signed a contract with Chicago Fire, and Neil is filling in for Basti, so they close shop and this was their last product.

Good Lord.

Cycle appears to be a new approach in a Kontakt lib as far as I can see. But anyways, back to speculation, consulting and bitching about a price not known yet....


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 22, 2017)

samphony said:


> The first one only if you are from saxonia.



LOL in deed!


----------



## Replicant (Mar 22, 2017)

Seems like "Real but synthy" strings is a trend now =P

Sounds cool


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 22, 2017)

douggibson said:


> I believe the first is the closest. Of course Heavy-Melody is easier to say.
> 
> I did an internship for three months there about 8-9 years ago. They always said it "Heavy-Aw-City". But Dave and Neil are from, or lived in BAWston, (Maine for Ari) so that might have influenced how I heard it.



the way American ppl who live in LA would pronouce it. Not sure about the british way or etc.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 23, 2017)

douggibson said:


> I believe the first is the closest. Of course Heavy-Melody is easier to say.
> 
> I did an internship for three months there about 8-9 years ago. They always said it "Heavy-Aw-City". But Dave and Neil are from, or lived in BAWston, (Maine for Ari) so that might have influenced how I heard it.


Did they send you out for cawfee?


----------



## GtrString (Mar 23, 2017)

Sounds on target for the current explosion of sci-fi and trailer productions for sure!


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 23, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> eh, judging from the demoes, it's not doing anything that synthesizers can't do.


doesn't that apply for most (hybrid) libraries?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 23, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Let's hope they don't overprice this like they did PUNISH. 500 bucks for a library is what I might expect to pay for a true emulation based Orchestral Sample library with all the legato articulations like Spitfire...but for a hybrid based library there are too many of them out there for much less. Although this seems more full featured than Output's new Analog Strings that 499 price would be way too high. I feel Gravity (although great) was overpriced, and Punish (I see they did a price drop to $200.00) which is still too rich for my blood for an effects plugin. They would be doing themselves justice to bring forth a fair price out of the gate as there's a lot of new libraries like this that recently came out and continue to.



Even if it is overpriced, can always wait until 'Black Friday'. 

I know i'm going to try to wait till then before buying anymore libraries (not sure how successful i'll be.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 23, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> doesn't that apply for most libraries?



not at all actually. NO synthesizers would ever be able to imitate the beautiful sound of spitfire strings.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 23, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> not at all actually. NO synthesizers would ever be able to imitate the beautiful sound of spitfire strings.


i've edited my original statement. i've added "hybrid". from what I can hear, this is not aimed to be another super real string library. and as for spitfire strings and synth: take a synth with a sample engine, load the samples and if you forget about scripting and legato for a moment, this synth will sound just like the kontakt instrument. but again, this is not what i've mend.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah, I don't get all the 'synthy' comments either. What demos are you listening to?
I hear a lot of real sounding strings, with some added fx in some cases. 
The strings that do sound synthy only adds to the track IMO. 
Heavyocity are a hybrid sound sort of company. They don't try to compete with CSS, SCS, Hollywood strings etc.
I'm guessing this is like Aeon or Evolve but with focus on strings. So no drums, but probably still plenty of synth arps, fx, braams etc.
Can you do this yourself with something like SCS + Omnisphere? Yes, perhaps. But that does require that you posses excellent sound design skills like the Heavyocity guys. 
Just because you have the same ingredients, doesn't mean you can make a dish like Gordon Ramsey 

My only worry, is that it might be mostly based on inflexible loops - and the price of course.


----------



## catsass (Mar 23, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Did they send you out for cawfee?


Where did you pawk the caw?


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 23, 2017)

Always assumed it's the first. Only time I ever heard that word was in Annie Hall when Alvy is teasing Annie about going to a rock concert.
I figured that's where they got the name from, which made me like them. 

Edit: At about :56 in...





Saxer said:


> How do you pronounce Heavyocity? Heavy-Ossi-ty or Heavy-Oh-City?


----------



## Replicant (Mar 23, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Yeah, I don't get all the 'synthy' comments either. What demos are you listening to?
> I hear a lot of real sounding strings, with some added fx in some cases.
> The strings that do sound synthy only adds to the track IMO.
> Heavyocity are a hybrid sound sort of company. They don't try to compete with CSS, SCS, Hollywood strings etc.
> ...



It's a mix of synthetic and real elements, so I'd say the "synthy" comments make sense.

Not that I'm suggesting I'm anywhere close to being the sound designer of any of the Heavyocity people, but the advantage of most hybrid libraries is really convenience rather than difficulty in achieving the desired sound. Because of that, I'd argue the _inverse_ of your last point is true in this case.

It's precisely because I don't have as many _ingredients_ that I'd look into buying something like this or pulse generators like "Strange Pulses" or "Signal". I can produce a great pulse by layering sylenth with live instrument samples, running it through delays, filters etc.

but it's just _easier_ to load up Signal or Strange Pulses and have all the FX I'd need, all the filters, step sequencers and all the sound sources I could ever want all in one plugin.

I suspect ease of getting the result you want quickly and/or not having the necessary synthetic elements is the prime motivator for many with NOVO as well. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 23, 2017)

Replicant said:


> It's a mix of synthetic and real elements, so I'd say the "synthy" comments make sense.
> 
> Not that I'm suggesting I'm anywhere close to being the sound designer of any of the Heavyocity people, but the advantage of most hybrid libraries is really convenience rather than difficulty in achieving the desired sound. Because of that, I'd argue the _inverse_ of your last point is true in this case.
> 
> ...


Well, there's 'synth' and then there's 'synthy. 'Synthy' usually refers to real instruments that are static, lacks RR, velocity layers etc. and therefore sound 'synthy'. 
I think there's plenty of 'real strings' in NOVO as well as synth stuff. I don't however, think that the real strings sounds 'synthy' unless the deliberately are processed that way. Unlike perhaps something like a string sound from jv-1080 that is supposed to sound real, but doesn't.

I agree with 'ease of use'. Why spend longer than necessary getting great sounds than you have to.
Obviously whether someone would rather spend hours creating a sound from NOVO using their own libraries instead is of course up to them, but with the ever decreasing deadlines and budgets, that might not be the best option for a composer.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 23, 2017)

Don't know about synthy, but to me it does sound like real strings run through their punish plugin.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 24, 2017)

Pun intended. Ish.


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 24, 2017)

I love all things Heavyocity. Looks like I'll have to sell as much body fluids as I can in the net future. Or maybe a kidney.


----------



## Vovique (Mar 26, 2017)

A Heavyocity product just can't be bad. Relatively expensive yes, maybe, but never mediocre.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 28, 2017)

Still no price on NOVO?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't know if anyone noticed but it actually has a larger interface (Kontakt 5.6.6 or higher).With it being 25GB compressed, I would imagine it will fall in the $300-$400 range. But when their half price sale comes through...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi,

The Tech.Specs indicate : 
*
6 Traditional Sections (Violin, Viola, Cello, Bass, High Ensemble, Low Ensemble) 
*
So, this means it will be a _traditional_ sounding Strings Library, but if needed, the traditional string sounds can be changed via (String Designer), and they also have a (Loop Designer), and (Macros)

Here is a pic of their webpage about this :





-------------
*NOVO Tech. Specs :*

38 GB uncompressed (25 GB on Disk with NI lossless compression)
Available as direct download only
21,254 Samples
308 Snapshot Presets
57 NKAs
8 NKIs
*6 Traditional Sections (Violin, Viola, Cello, Bass, High Ensemble, Low Ensemble)*
String Designer
Loop Designer

Intuitive Sample Browser
CYCLE page for advanced granular & rhythmic playback
MACRO knob for dynamic multi-parameter control
Stand-alone, VST, AU, AAX
----------------

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Fer (Mar 28, 2017)

Saxer said:


> How do you pronounce Heavyocity? Heavy-Ossi-ty or Heavy-Oh-City?


now i realize that i have been always reading the name wrong...its heavyocity not heavyvelocity...


----------



## Fleer (Mar 28, 2017)

I wonder what it's going to bring to my beloved Sample Logic Morphestra 2 and Spitfire Albion eDNA.


----------



## procreative (Mar 29, 2017)

Trouble is when you start to Morph, Punish and Glitch string samples, you end up with something like a 90s rompler. Kind of seems pointless to do that much sound design to strings and a waste of all that recording and editing.

Kind of like using a Gibson Les Paul Gold Top to play The Edge style echoed lines when the supposed "tone" is buried deep beneath a wall of FX, may as well use a well set-up "Chibson" (for those not in the know means Chinese Gibson copy).

Its why I passed on Output's string title, most of the patches sounded like PCM approximations.


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 29, 2017)

It should be interesting to hear user reaction to the NOVO library when it goes live to purchase within the next half day or so.


----------



## AmbientMile (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## catsass (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## playz123 (Mar 29, 2017)

catsass said:


>


And $150 off for Heavyocity library owners. Regardless, it certainly isn't inexpensive, and that may be a deterrent for some!


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 29, 2017)

playz123 said:


> And $150 off for Heavyocity library owners. Regardless, it certainly isn't inexpensive, and that may be a deterrent for some!



It certainly will be, especially for those whose currency has been clobbered in the past couple of years in relation to the US dollar. However, it is a compelling product.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Mar 29, 2017)

From the walkthroughs, I am very pleasantly surprised. $550 though? I'm the guy that writes a lot of this hybrid orchestral stuff, and yet to me this price does not justify a purchase. It falls into the same category as Gravity - fantastic content, but priced at the point where I think "eh, you know, it doesn't really do anything I can't do already, and I'm already preparing my wallet for the release of ______ and _____... Yeah I'll pass."


----------



## catsass (Mar 29, 2017)

playz123 said:


> And $150 off for Heavyocity library owners. Regardless, it certainly isn't inexpensive, and that may be a deterrent for some!







For a limited time....
Just how limited might that time be?


----------



## ChazC (Mar 29, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> From the walkthroughs, I am very pleasantly surprised. $550 though? I'm the guy that writes a lot of this hybrid orchestral stuff, and yet to me this price does not justify a purchase. It falls into the same category as Gravity - fantastic content, but priced at the point where I think "eh, you know, it doesn't really do anything I can't do already, and I'm already preparing my wallet for the release of ______ and _____... Yeah I'll pass."



^This.

I like the loop designer but the Traditional Strings still sounded over processed compared to other traditional libraries - I guess that's what they mean when they say it's modern.

Maybe if it was $400 then less the $150 I'd bite but I'm still more than a little sore at Heavyocity over what they did with the Gravity pricing discount so soon after that was released. Not impressed with an imposed time limit on the previous owner discount either, especially at the intro price point.

To quote Di Nero in Ronin, "Whenever there is doubt, there is no doubt."

I'll pass.


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 29, 2017)

procreative said:


> Kind of like using a Gibson Les Paul Gold Top to play The Edge style echoed lines when the supposed "tone" is buried deep beneath a wall of FX, may as well use a well set-up "Chibson" (for those not in the know means Chinese Gibson copy).



Can't really agree with that. The beautiful chime of Edge's guitar cuts through like bells, even with all of the delay. The Fender Strat is key to his sound (as well as his AC30). He would not get the same sound with a cheap Squire. He does use a lot of delay, but the reason it sounds so great is because the source sounds so great. Now if you were running a guitar through Punish, glitching, morphing digital effects, I would be more inclined to agree. It really depends on how and how much the original sound is affected. 

As far as processing great string samples like you mentioned, I hear you. I'm not so sure about it either, but you never know. If anyone can do something cool with it, Heavyocity can.


----------



## nulautre (Mar 29, 2017)

catsass said:


> For a limited time....
> Just how limited might that time be?


says 4/13 on my account


----------



## desert (Mar 29, 2017)

catsass said:


> For a limited time....
> Just how limited might that time be?





Tapping out on this one...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 29, 2017)

Would you say this is a very unique Strings Library ? or is there a Strings Library that offers similar features that can compare to it ?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 29, 2017)

A question to ask Heavyocity is if Kontakt owners who received Heavyocity products with Komplete also can get the discount. I think if one is thinking of this as their main string library, well there are not enough articulations but as an auxiliary library it can be useful, the shorts sound quite good and punchy and there are sound shaping options and beefing up options in the library that for other libs you have to go elsewhere but here it is built in spades. The thing that has caught my ear at first are the EVO like evolving sounds, but they have their own personality so different than SF, those could be quite useful and they include the full range.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm fancying Dave Fraser's demos track 'Shadows of Desitny' which incorporates Heavyocity's DM-307.

Nice buildup, I hear some cool animated string sounds, and textures, modern-epic sounding.


----------



## catsass (Mar 29, 2017)

nulautre said:


> says 4/13 on my account


Ah, yes. It wasn't there when I took the screenshot.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 29, 2017)

I was kind of down on this after hearing the preview demo posted earlier where the traditional side of the library didn't sound great at all. The walkthrough was pleasantly surprising, there is clearly a good traditional strings library at the core of NOVO. The tone feels cold and stern, but it also has a highly polished, postprocessed feel that reminds me of HWS and Soaring Strings. It definitely fits a certain definition of "cinematic." The high string articulations sound gorgeous and instantly reminded me of _Interstellar._

At the end of the day though $550 is a pretty extreme price for just a strings library with the present marketplace. The selling point of this library is really the hybrid side and that poses a very simple question.

For those here who make their everyday living in the world of Hybrid, this feels like a no brainer purchase. For those of us who are just tourists in that world, this isn't for us  very similar to Gravity.


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 29, 2017)

Something else to consider, Musikmesse is JUST around the corner and there may well be other fantastic libraries and soft synths coming out that are equally as compelling.

My interest is still quite piqued despite some of the convincing arguments being touted here.


----------



## Vastman (Mar 29, 2017)

No brainer...this is fantastic... I say this as an original Gravity purchaser who was frustrated at the slew of non-Gravity spinoffs that were priced far less than my initial investment. Over the years I've fallen in love with both Heavy AND the diversity of orchestral tools and they've helped keep me broke but happy. In the end, I'd rather be happy... it's better than money.

Many attempts to stretch the traditional orchestral sampling realm have begun to unfold and I've jumped on several. But none hold a candle to what Heavy seems to have created. This is a nice co mingling of differences and is a wonderful enhancement to the string realm, way beyond and truer to the beauty and emotional draw of strings than the other recent offering by Output. And the ability to rhythmate and modulate these beautiful source samples is absolutely raw Heavy! I love it...

Pricey? Well, just look at all the other recent offerings, providing much less for nearly as much. I could rattle off several I've acquired this year, which in total I will probably use far less than this behemoth! I think this is a slam dunk heavy home run hit out of da park!

Home/farm/sanctuary goes on the market next week, after months of endless work and this will be a nice relocation gift as I head to Idaho and fire up the VastMaschine for the first time in months...

Yummy!


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 30, 2017)

Just watched all the walkthroughs and feel pretty underwhelmed by the sounds and overwhelmed by the gazillion options. I like tweaking and options are a good thing, but I was dizzy after watching all that, and in the end the sounds were... ok. Some standard string articulations (I have plenty of those) and then stuff that sounds kinda like other Heavyocity libs. As was discussed earlier, once you run those samples through the Kontakt/Heavy grinder, it all starts sounding the same. No doubt some cool sounds, but nothing all that exciting either. Also, the small bit of legato that he demonstrated sounded pretty synthy to me.


----------



## Vastman (Mar 30, 2017)

The beauty of life... diversity! different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Vovique (Mar 30, 2017)

Instant Black Friday buy!


----------



## woodsdenis (Mar 30, 2017)

On my to buy list, of all sample devs Heavyocity sounds are the ones I use all the time. I still have Evolve in my template !!! This is the library for composers like me, great stuff.


----------



## enCiphered (Mar 30, 2017)

I don´t see any randomization abilities in the description or videos, am I missing something?


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 30, 2017)

Simply wow. Been waiting for this and with the combo of traditional and hybrid it looks like it's even more than I imagined it would be...maybe almost too many options lol! Sort of like Gravity. I toyed with the idea of getting this out the gate but after logging in and getting the 150 off coupon bringing it down to 399 (which is cheaper than some of the Spitfire libraries I've purchased over the years) I'm in. It looks like a bit of a learning curve with all the features but I'm ready to dive in. Downloading now.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 30, 2017)

Pretty impressive!


----------



## fiestared (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm VERY ready to push on the trigger... as a HY owner, I can get it for $399, ok, but nowadays it's a "REAL effort $$$", so my only concern is : if in two or six months I can get it for half price or something like that, I'll feel very bad... If only Heavyocity could promise they won't discount it more than $399, I would buy it immediately. What do you think guys ?


----------



## Fleer (Mar 30, 2017)

50% off on Cinco de Mayo would be nice


----------



## tokatila (Mar 30, 2017)

I got gravity for 189.99$ from Audiodeluxe. Granted, waited for a year. I'll wait again.


----------



## Calazzus (Mar 30, 2017)

fiestared said:


> I'm VERY ready to push on the trigger... as a HY owner, I can get it for $399, ok, but nowadays it's a "REAL effort $$$", so my only concern is : if in two or six months I can get it for half price or something like that, I'll feel very bad... If only Heavyocity could promise they won't discount it more than $399, I would buy it immediately. What do you think guys ?


Not game changing different or better than what most already have. If you don't mind redundancy or you're a collector then ok.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 30, 2017)

Does seem a bit expensive. Just bought Hollywood Orchestra for pretty much the same price.


----------



## mac (Mar 30, 2017)

Could anyone who's purchased from within the UK confirm whether VAT is added on top of the price shown?


----------



## John Busby (Mar 30, 2017)

Heavyocity had their storewide 50% off sale a handful of months ago, this included Gravity.
NOVO is way high for the content offered imo.
waiting for another sale like this would be wise.... unless you absolutley can't live without it lol


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 30, 2017)

Well $400 if you already have some Heavyocity stuff seems very reasonable to me, maybe even too low. Will have to listen again to the videos, not sure that would fit in how I work. But it seems like a totally new pallet of colors. Can't say I have that covered already.


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> Heavyocity had their storewide 50% off sale a handful of months ago, this included Gravity.



Was that not the first time that Gravity was included in a 50% off sale? 

It was a good while (year or better I think) after Gravity's release before it made a 50% sale.

So I would think that unless Novo sales are slow that we will not see it included in any 50% off sales this holiday season.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 30, 2017)

The new preset browser is a great addition to the GUI.


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 30, 2017)

Anyone bought this? Comments?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 30, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> A question to ask Heavyocity is if Kontakt owners who received Heavyocity products with Komplete also can get the discount. I think if one is thinking of this as their main string library, well there are not enough articulations but as an auxiliary library it can be useful, the shorts sound quite good and punchy and there are sound shaping options and beefing up options in the library that for other libs you have to go elsewhere but here it is built in spades. The thing that has caught my ear at first are the EVO like evolving sounds, but they have their own personality so different than SF, those could be quite useful and they include the full range.



Just sent e-mail request to Heavyocity re. $400. pricing for Komplete10 Ultimate owners using/enjoying Heavyocity content.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm going to wait until some user produced NOVO demos are posted. 

I like what I already hear in the official NOVO demos, but would like to hear more to make up my mind.


----------



## Harry (Mar 30, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Pricey? Well, just look at all the other recent offerings, providing much less for nearly as much. I could rattle off several I've acquired this year...



Please do. Would be interested to see and compare.


----------



## procreative (Mar 30, 2017)

FYI Time & Space are selling this at the Crossgrade price whether or not you own any Heavyocity stuff.

For UK residents it works out better than the Dollar conversion (by the way this is not an affilitate post! simply passing on the info I found).

http://www.timespace.com/product/NOVO-120/3/10000071/heavyocity_novo:_modern_strings_(download).html


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 30, 2017)

Well.. it's now out. Can someone make a simple review or simple walk through video?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Well.. it's now out. Can someone make a simple review or simple walk through video?



Yes, that would be very helpful, and hopefully this will happen before April 13th, so that the special pricing for other Heavyocity Library owners, is still valid.

Some user demos would help as well.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 30, 2017)

Haven't had much time to play with it.... it's fun though. I would say it's similar but a better Analog String than Analog Strings (sorry, Output). The high string textures are a better Tundra than Tundra. Sorry I don't have time to post anything but I can see myself using this a ton. At least a ton more than Analog Strings, which I haven't found much use for, yet.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 30, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Well.. it's now out. Can someone make a simple review or simple walk through video?



Daniel James should be all over this (like his great Gravity review) but then we haven't seen anything from him lately as he seems to be quite busy.


----------



## John Busby (Mar 30, 2017)

chillbot said:


> The high string textures are a better Tundra than Tundra.


seriously...


----------



## catsass (Mar 30, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Daniel James should be all over this (like his great Gravity review) but then we haven't seen anything from him lately as he seems to be quite busy.


Far too busy for his usual 9 hour walkthrough.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2017)

catsass said:


> Far too busy for his usual 9 hour walkthrough.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Mar 30, 2017)

Just bought it and got it installed. I think this is going to be really useful for doing the edgy stuff, fast. I still do think that given enough time, I could produce similar sounds with what I already own (libraries + efx), but this is going to be a lot faster. And, the control possibilities are very nice. Sort of like having the ability to grow tomatoes in your backyard as opposed to picking up a bunch of them at the store.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 30, 2017)

chillbot said:


> The high string textures are a better Tundra than Tundra.



Man, really? That could sell me on this lib right there.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh there is more videos in the site. 
The string designer and loops sound amazing. 

I would pass if i was looking for traditional strings. Very average , still good sounding, strings plus it's ensembles.

Def will get it


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 30, 2017)

procreative said:


> FYI Time & Space are selling this at the Crossgrade price whether or not you own any Heavyocity stuff.
> 
> For UK residents it works out better than the Dollar conversion (by the way this is not an affilitate post! simply passing on the info I found).
> 
> http://www.timespace.com/product/NOVO-120/3/10000071/heavyocity_novo:_modern_strings_(download).html


As far as I can tell it's £355 incl. VAT where as if you buy it directly from Heavyocity you'll pay around £320.


----------



## Vastman (Mar 30, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Does seem a bit expensive. Just bought Hollywood Orchestra for pretty much the same price.


Totally different animal... I've bought many a spitfire library for over 4 bills and none do what Novo can do... Or visa versa! 

Love the audio demos... Ready made for composing around dramatic climate change issues


----------



## SimonViklund (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 30, 2017)

Honestly guys after playing around with this never have I seen a library more worthy of it's price tag.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 30, 2017)

SimonViklund said:


> Daniel James says: "Holy fuck NOVO Strings’ 'string designer' is awesome, instant vibe! Nice work @HeavyocityMedia"




Hey are we gonna get a walk though from you? You did Gravity well. We'd love to see & hear your thoughts on this one :--)


----------



## Vastman (Mar 30, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Hey are we gonna get a walk though from you? You did Gravity well. We'd love to see & hear your thoughts on this one :--)


This might just push DJ over the edge and stimulate an all nighter! While busy, there also hadn't been much innovation in libraries lately but this GUI, like Gravity's packs quite a wallop! He WON'T be able to resist! 

I agree with his sentiments and look forward to loading it up next week in my new abode!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 30, 2017)

I’ve messed with now for a few hours so I know there is a lot I will learn moving forward. I am really liking the interface. As expected lots of sound design options with a well recorded sound source. One way you can look at this is like an EVO which run at 229 US dollars but has a ridiculous more amount of options and is considerably larger (and sonically appears to be clearer).


Heavyocity recorded some basic arts but also recorded textures which put it in comparison to some of the avant-guarde Spitfire stuff. To me these extra recordings are a huge plus. Add the processing and you have a powerful combination. Also shorts that match are here too and they are quite effective and are a welcome addition. If you are looking at this being your main string lib you will probably be disappointed unless you need your strings to do sound design exclusively. The legatos feel a bit like an after thought or maybe for use with the processing power of the library, i’m not sure, probably have to go under the hood a bit more to see what patches were used for what. The longs are super clean with little to no vibrato. There is emotion in the library but it is not going to come from playing the basic long patches.The feel I get from NOVA is you have some great sound designers say hey lets record some strings, do it as right as possible but realize the their main purpose is manipulation not competing with SF, OT, 8dio etc. for basic strings. The spiccatos though can be super beefy and quick so trailer stuff is a definite possibility. More to come once I learn more or Daniel covers it in a 3 hr video.


----------



## John Busby (Mar 30, 2017)

nice one Craig! thanks for your input


----------



## Vastman (Mar 30, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I’ve messed with now for a few hours so I know there is a lot I will learn moving forward. I am really liking the interface. As expected lots of sound design options with a well recorded sound source. One way you can look at this is like an EVO which run at 229 US dollars but has a ridiculous more amount of options and is considerably larger (and sonically appears to be clearer).
> 
> 
> Heavyocity recorded some basic arts but also recorded textures which put it in comparison to some of the avant-guarde Spitfire stuff. To me these extra recordings are a huge plus. Add the processing and you have a powerful combination. Also shorts that match are here too and they are quite effective and are a welcome addition. If you are looking at this being your main string lib you will probably be disappointed unless you need your strings to do sound design exclusively. The legatos feel a bit like an after thought or maybe for use with the processing power of the library, i’m not sure, probably have to go under the hood a bit more to see what patches were used for what. The longs are super clean with little to no vibrato. There is emotion in the library but it is not going to come from playing the basic long patches.The feel I get from NOVA is you have some great sound designers say hey lets record some strings, do it as right as possible but realize the their main purpose is manipulation not competing with SF, OT, 8dio etc. for basic strings. The spiccatos though can be super beefy and quick so trailer stuff is a definite possibility. More to come once I learn more or Daniel covers it in a 3 hr video.


Great review Craig! Thanks


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 30, 2017)

Well done Heavocity. Picked up NOVO today whilst its discounted for crossgrders.
Amazing sounds and easy to use controls. It was difficult to decide between this or Adventure Strings. But the deal has been done


----------



## procreative (Mar 30, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> As far as I can tell it's £355 incl. VAT where as if you buy it directly from Heavyocity you'll pay around £320.



More like £330, but probably VAT on top unless you are registered in which case T&S is cheaper.


----------



## Vastman (Mar 30, 2017)

Just bought.. Still got my laptop and who needs sleep!

Can't really begin to consider adventure strings a competitor to this! Also don't seriously worry about AI replacing what I do...

Do worry about extinction though...given what we're doing, I worry lots!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 30, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Just sent e-mail request to Heavyocity re. $400. pricing for Komplete10 Ultimate owners using/enjoying Heavyocity content.



Heavyocity e-mail confirms NI Komplete10 Ultimate owners can use x-grade price by registering NI 'KU' S/Ns on Heavyocity site. Says 'once registered, you should see offer show on your account' .


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 30, 2017)

It appears that it is on sale for the general public for the same price as the crossgrade at all outlets like JRR etc.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 30, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Heavyocity e-mail confirms NI Komplete10 Ultimate owners can use x-grade price by registering NI 'KU' S/Ns on Heavyocity site. Says 'once registered, you should see offer show on your account' .



Really? That's great to know! Thanks!


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 30, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> It appears that it is on sale for the general public for the same price as the crossgrade at all outlets like JRR etc.



That is new. It wasn't like that during the initial release. I checked JRRSHOP when the announcement yesterday hit to see if it could be had for less. only the crossgrade discount was up and full pop if you were not a Heavyocity user. Doesn't make you feel warm and fuzzy if you own all of Heavyocity's products except PUNish. Punish. No Punish.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 30, 2017)

Yea, so in reality no TRUE loyalty discount, just an introductory offer. Oh well.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 30, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> That is new. It wasn't like that during the initial release. I checked JRRSHOP when the announcement yesterday hit to see if it could be had for less. only the crossgrade discount was up and full pop if you were not a Heavyocity user. Doesn't make you feel warm and fuzzy if you own all of Heavyocity's products except PUNish. Punish. No Punish.


Yep. I noticed that as well.
I also noticed that JRR shop didn't have Novo online for a while today, so I thought they weren't supposed to sell it after all - but lo and behold - now it's back, so I doubt it's a mistake.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 30, 2017)

Does sound great but I'm gonna have to pass on it for now. It's a lot of money that I could put to use on say, a new Keyboard controller to play and control all of the wonderful libraries I already own. Until then, using Sound Toys plugins and all the stuff I currently own (including using Microphones and capturing my own sounds ) will have to suffice. It's amazing what you can create with a few beers and imagination.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2017)

Now I'm trying to decide between buying Music Sampling's (Adventure Strings + Soaring Strings) vs (Heavyocity's NOVO Strings) ?

The thing is, I can't really evaluate how useful having NOVO Strings will be. Would they be the type of strings I would use once in a blue moon ? or would I end up using them a lot ?

I have a feeling that Music Sampling's Adv. Strings + Soaring Strings might see more action in my template. But then, I keep saying to myself, NOVO Strings is unique, and nothing I have resembles it. So.. ? What would you pick if you had these two options ?


----------



## resound (Mar 30, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Does sound great but I'm gonna have to pass on it for now. It's a lot of money that I could put to use on say, a new Keyboard controller to play and control all of the wonderful libraries I already own. Until then, using Sound Toys plugins and all the stuff I currently own (including using Microphones and capturing my own sounds ) will have to suffice. It's amazing what you can create with a few beers and imagination.


That's exactly what I was thinking. This looks very intriguing, but with the Sound Toys bundle and some experimentation I could probably get similar results.


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm only interested in the traditional patches, in there are video where I could listen to the articulations one by one?


----------



## Eduardo Macedo (Mar 30, 2017)

Niah2 said:


> I'm only interested in the traditional patches, in there are video where I could listen to the articulations one by one?



Besides the videos posted on Heavyocity channel on youtube a few hours ago, it looks like that's the only video about Novo:


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Now I'm trying to decide between buying _*Music Sampling's (Adventure Strings + Soaring Strings) vs (Heavyocity's NOVO Strings)*_ ?
> 
> The thing is, I can't really evaluate how useful having NOVO Strings will be. Would they be the type of strings I would use once in a blue moon ? or would I end up using them a lot ?
> 
> I have a feeling that *Music Sampling's Adv. Strings + Soaring Strings might see more action in my template*. But then, I keep saying to myself, NOVO Strings is unique, and nothing I have resembles it. So.. ? What would you pick if you had these two options ?


I'm wondering the exact same thing. Let me know what you decide...   

I'm kinda leaning Novo right now due to the intro/loyalty discount being $150. It's only $50 off on Music Sampling's Soaring Adventure Bundle = AS+SS (added the "+" in the acronym for obvious reasons... ).


----------



## Vastman (Mar 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Now I'm trying to decide between buying Music Sampling's (Adventure Strings + Soaring Strings) vs (Heavyocity's NOVO Strings) ?
> 
> The thing is, I can't really evaluate how useful having NOVO Strings will be. Would they be the type of strings I would use once in a blue moon ? or would I end up using them a lot ?
> 
> I have a feeling that Music Sampling's Adv. Strings + Soaring Strings might see more action in my template. But then, I keep saying to myself, NOVO Strings is unique, and nothing I have resembles it. So.. ? What would you pick if you had these two options ?


I have lots of strings... but even if I had just one or two good libraries, like SSS and Albion ONE I would go Novo... then again, it all gets down to what you do. Lots of folks love MS...At a much lower price, I'd have um but they do not expand my playing pallet much...whereas Novo DOES! I'm NOT a traditional composer/orchestrator at all...and am always looking for drama, rhythms, and tear jerking sounds... Novo has that spewing out every pore. It can take you on a zillion different pathways.

I've avoided the MS offerings as high priced narrow focused limited gems. And I have OT's Arks and Iceni/all Albions and others that provide the lots of that bombast...If all I did was trailer music, maybe... but really, I see them as jacked up high priced strings, and when compared to Ark1 and others, pricey for the bits ya get. Novo is a whole different animal. Lots more content, lots more tweaking, and really opens up loads of new doors and windows...

I don't see it as comparable at all. But that's me... I'm not you.

BTW, servers must be slammed as I started downloading hours ago and still crawlin... less than a third done. Then again, Comcast has sucked as of late... will be glad to cancel service next week!


----------



## Calazzus (Mar 30, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Really? That's great to know! Thanks!


Dude you don't need another library. Control your urges.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I have lots of strings... but even if I had just one or two good libraries, like SSS and Albion ONE I would go Novo... then again, it all gets down to what you do. Lots of folks love MS...At a much lower price, I'd have um but they do not expand my playing pallet much...whereas Novo DOES! I'm NOT a traditional composer/orchestrator at all...and am always looking for drama, rhythms, and tear jerking sounds... Novo has that spewing out every pore. It can take you on a zillion different pathways.
> 
> I've avoided the MS offerings as high priced narrow focused limited gems. And I have OT's Arks and Iceni/all Albions and others that provide the lots of that bombast...If all I did was trailer music, maybe... but really, I see them as jacked up high priced strings, and when compared to Ark1 and others, pricey for the bits ya get. Novo is a whole different animal. Lots more content, lots more tweaking, and really opens up loads of new doors and windows...
> 
> ...



Hi Vastman,

Thanks for the helpful feedback.

Oh.. I just pulled the trigger on MS-*Soaring Strings*. Imho. they will always be handy to have. As far as NOVO is concerned, I'm not too fond of their traditional Strings timbre/character so far. Maybe it's that modern harsh sound, or something of that nature that's irritating me. But, I see where it can be useful, mainly for edgy, transformed strings, when that is needed, they surely will shine, and deliver. Although I don't really need it right now. So, I might consider NOVO in the future, although that also means I would miss out on the special intro pricing.

I'm interested in adding MS-Adventure Strings or their Trailer Strings, currently leaning towards Adventure Strings.

I feel NOVO will offer me a lot of unique functionality, but I don't really need it right now, and would rather beef up my traditional strings collection.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 30, 2017)

Eduardo Macedo said:


> Besides the videos posted on Heavyocity channel on youtube a few hours ago, it looks like that's the only video about Novo:




Great ! Thank you !


----------



## Vastman (Mar 30, 2017)

Niah2 said:


> Great ! Thank you !


This is an awesome extemporaneous exploring walkthru by Don Boden... It blew me away... Yea, I'd already pulled the trigger before heading to work but WOW! most exciting stumble through (said with luv) I've watched in a long time.

This is a monster. GIad I grabbed it...

However!
I WANT TO EMPHASIZE!
NO ONE ELSE SHOULD BUY THIS...
DON'T DO IT. PLEEEEZE E DON'T DO IT!

The world is not ready for what you might do. So DON'T!

I truly think the world is better off if only me, Daniel, and a couple others have this library... You know who you are!


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 30, 2017)

JRRShop now has removed the discount on the un-loyal version of the product. You pay full pop now unless you have been loyal.


----------



## ChazC (Mar 30, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> JRRShop now has removed the discount on the un-loyal version of the product. You pay full pop now unless you have been loyal.



Or you can still go to Time+Space or Audiodeluxe...


----------



## SillyMidOn (Mar 31, 2017)

Am I wrong in thinking though, that with both Novo and Output's Analog Strings, that you can really get the same or similar end result using the standard strings patches you already own, and using the effects you already have at your disposal, with sequencers, distortion, gating etc ... all that stuff that comes with Guitar Rig, or using Ouput's Movement?


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 31, 2017)

ChazC said:


> Or you can still go to Time+Space or Audiodeluxe...


Oh, $60 extra off at Audiodeluxe.


----------



## procreative (Mar 31, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Oh, $60 extra off at Audiodeluxe.



Do you know if Audiodeluxe charge tax on top?


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 31, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Oh, $60 extra off at Audiodeluxe.


Audiodeluxe has the best deal


----------



## fiestared (Mar 31, 2017)

procreative said:


> Do you know if Audiodeluxe charge tax on top?


NO !


----------



## Vastman (Mar 31, 2017)

DJ contemplating Novo live stream tomorrow.. Per twitter, "


----------



## procreative (Mar 31, 2017)

fiestared said:


> NO !



Is that no they dont or no you dont know? I only ask as I had a purchase a while back that showed no tax added even in PayPal, but it processed with tax after.

In my case I have a tax number, but due to the amount of misinterpretations of the stupid EU VAT law I cannot count how many companies think they have to charge it when in actual fact they should not if it is a business transaction.


----------



## fiestared (Mar 31, 2017)

procreative said:


> Is that no they dont or no you dont know? I only ask as I had a purchase a while back that showed no tax added even in PayPal, but it processed with tax after.
> 
> In my case I have a tax number, but due to the amount of misinterpretations of the stupid EU VAT law I cannot count how many companies think they have to charge it when in actual fact they should not if it is a business transaction.


For me no tax added !


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Oh, $60 extra off at Audiodeluxe.



Sure enough! Total at checkout was $339 USD


----------



## catsass (Mar 31, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> Audiodeluxe has the best deal


Wow! You're not kidding. I have enough money left over to see my therapist this afternoon. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 31, 2017)

Even $335 at JRR shop with 'group' code for those who prefer shopping there.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 31, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Even $335 at JRR shop with 'group' code for those who prefer shopping there.


I used the code forum yesterday while audiodeluxe did not offer it and paid 355$. Learned that I have to try different discount codes or just continue to use audiodeluxe


----------



## Fleer (Mar 31, 2017)

Same $150 off for Komplete Ultimate owners.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## evilantal (Mar 31, 2017)

Slightly off topic: 

I'm wondering if someone with a desire to spend a little less would find a similar alternative in Dronar Live Strings (for the hybrid strings part that is). Or are they two entirely different sounds/approaches?


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 31, 2017)

Anyone else get Novo thru T&S and if so how long did it take to get your download code? I have the NI serial number from them already but can't DL Novo without a DL code and it's been about 20+ hours. 
And yes... I emailed T&S


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 31, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Anyone else get Novo thru T&S and if so how long did it take to get your download code? I have the NI serial number from them already but can't DL Novo without a DL code and it's been about 20+ hours.
> And yes... I emailed T&S




register your product serial here:

http://continuata.net/register/index.php?company=heavyocity

You should receive your download shortly thereafter.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

I was on the line about this one. The pure string sounds on violins and violas have this sound on the bowing that some other libraries also have and it disgusts and irks me. It is hard to describe. It is like the wind blowing or someone brushing their shoes every time there is a bow stroke and it is very unnatural. This may be what others are calling "synthy." Since other libraries that I don't like have the same exact annoying sound, it is something they are all doing. Miking technique, EQ of samples....something. The cellos and basses don't have it though. Given that and the awesomeness of the sound design capabilities, I just gave some money to Heayocity through AudioDeluxe. I shan't be using it for organic violins or violas though. Yech! Got plenty of them anyway. Sorry Project Sam. Heavyocity just stole your Swing 2 money.


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 31, 2017)

Arg, missed it. Anyone know where/how/when I can watch it?



NoamL said:


>


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Arg, missed it. Anyone know where/how/when I can watch it?



Edit: The forum software turned what I posted into an invalid link. Let us try this. Add an "h" on the front of this or just click on the blue part, starting with www:

ttps://www.twitch.tv/videos/132509123


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 31, 2017)

Aww yeah - $335 from JRR Shop. Downloading now.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 31, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> register your product serial here:
> 
> http://continuata.net/register/index.php?company=heavyocity
> 
> You should receive your download shortly thereafter.


Thanks man... that did it. I'm used to Continuata codes being a bunch of seemly random characters with no spaces or dashes. I never occurred to me to try the NI s/n... <headsmack> 
Thanks again...


----------



## Fleer (Mar 31, 2017)

evilantal said:


> Slightly off topic:
> 
> I'm wondering if someone with a desire to spend a little less would find a similar alternative in Dronar Live Strings (for the hybrid strings part that is). Or are they two entirely different sounds/approaches?


Would like to know too.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

Audiodeluxe has notified me that they have sent my order to Heavyocity for the serial number by two trained swallows carrying the receipt in a coconut tied on a line between them. I can't wait but looks like I have to. You would have thunk one carrier pigeon who also spoke Esperanto would have been faster and cheaper than two swallows.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 31, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Audiodeluxe has notified me that they have sent my order by two trained swallows carrying the receipt in a coconut tied on a line between them. I can't wait but looks like I have to. You would have thought one carrier pigeon _*who also spoke Esperanto*_ would have been faster.


Great Forum knowledge... I see you've been reading the Kinejo thread... 

Regarding the Swallows... It depends, were they African or European Swallows? Laden or unladen?


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 31, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Indeed! I never heard of Esperanto until your post so I looked it up. Thanks for that. Second languages have never been my forte, but I am going to look at that one.


Hah... glad I could help... I'm still trying to master my primary language...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Hah... glad I could help... I'm still trying to master my primary language...



I'm from the South (southern USA), so I tell people that I am studying English as a second language all the time.


----------



## SimonViklund (Mar 31, 2017)

Daniel James put his NOVO test drive up on his YouTube channel, for those who missed the live stream:


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Great Forum knowledge... I see you've been reading the Kinejo thread...
> 
> Regarding the Swallows... It depends, were they African or European Swallows? Laden or unladen?



Indeed! I never heard of Esperanto until the Kinejo post so I looked it up. Thanks for that. Second languages have never been my forte, but I am going to look at that one.

Ah, as far as laden or unladen or African or European swallows, they did not specify. I wondered that myself. Happy to meet another Monty Python fan who got my joke/reference.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 31, 2017)

Would like to have that coconut when you're done with it. I could use a steady horse.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 31, 2017)

evilantal said:


> Slightly off topic:
> 
> I'm wondering if someone with a desire to spend a little less would find a similar alternative in Dronar Live Strings (for the hybrid strings part that is). Or are they two entirely different sounds/approaches?


IMHO, absolutely not.....they are very different, behave differently and sound different. It's understandable that less expensive choices might be appealing, but I also wouldn't claim those two libraries are equivalent. And both have merit, but as pure string libraries, neither will replace any of the major libraries like those from Spitfire, OT etc. But that is not their purpose either. Most inspirational one for me? Novo.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

playz123 said:


> IMHO, absolutely not.....they are very different, behave differently and sound different. It's understandable that less expensive choices might be appealing, but I also wouldn't claim those two libraries are equivalent. And both have merit, but as pure string libraries, neither will replace any of the major libraries like those from Spitfire, OT etc. But that is not their purpose either. Most inspirational one for me? Novo.



Well spoken playz123.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

Ah, Audiodeluxe came through. I am sometimes like the little girl in Willie Wonka: "I want a golden ticket daddy and I want it now!" But something good came out of my whining. I met two more Monty Python and the Holy Grail fan friends in @lp59burst and @Fleer.

BTW, in the Daniel James video, the violins and violas did not sound that bad to me which suggests that he did engineering to counteract the out of the box flaws that I heard in the factory and SLR videos. So once I get the library and work with it some, I may well also retract my previous comments on the pure violin and viola sound.

I don't know. Sometimes I am a puzzle that I am still trying to put together.


----------



## benatural (Mar 31, 2017)

Soooo, a bit off topic but how the heck is Jrrshop able to offer such good discounts without losing money? Love them for it, but I do wonder about that.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Requires Kontakt 5.6.6 or later. If anyone was waiting to upgrade because 5.5.2 was stable or because they didn't want to lose their Orchestral Tools libraries, this might be a factor.



I know this post is a week old, but I upgraded all through Kontakt 5.5.2 to 5.6.6 and never once lost any Orchestral Tools libs. I did lose 2 other libs during one upgrade but I went and added them again and they came back instantly so I never understood this problem that others reported in the forum during all of these NI upgrades. Maybe it was a Mac thing or a Windows 10 free upgrade from Windows 7. I am running a new machine with a fresh install of Windows 10 and Kontakt 5.6.6 is awesome! So is that other software that I see complaints about all over the forum, Native Access. Working great for me.....all of the new NI stuff. I have no idea what all of the boo-hooing is about. Maybe time for everyone to do a fresh install of their O/S. Anyway Jacob, sorry to be a dissenter, but I am a truth teller. I did have problems with my old machine when upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 free upgrade. Blue screens of death because of my network device and no new drivers because my motherboard was 7 years old, but even then nothing with NI. My dissent is not saying that what you are saying is not true. I am sure it is. I am just piling 1 simple success story on top of all of the other failures that you speak of and saying how I did it. Peace brother Jacob! You are stupendous! Love all of your posts.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

benatural said:


> Soooo, a bit off topic but how the heck is Jrrshop able to offer such good discounts without losing money? Love them for it, but I do wonder about that.



Understand your question totally @benatural. I am no expert at business but I will take a wild assed guess. As an engineering student in the 1970s, I had to take economics, supposedly so that I could communicate with business people in charge of the money for my future projects. It all baffled me, so I learned it by memorization and rote to pass the tests. One thing I did take from it is this.

In the olden days, people who made lady raincoats in the 1970s sold their products to a distributor. They sold it to them because the distributors could get it to every store in the country, like Macy's and Mervyns and Sears and JC Penny's. They could make raincoats and not have to visit all of those stores themselves to sell them. They sold the raincoats to the distributor for 10 bucks each. The distributor sold it to Sears for 20 bucks. Sears sold it to the public for 40 bucks. Usually all about a 50% markup. Every once in a while, Sears would reduce the price to 30 bucks to increase sales and steal some sales from Macy's.

Now software creating and electronic distribution is not so much like raincoats, but similar. But they are closer to pharmaceutical sales. Pharmaceutical companies follow a similar distribution path to get pills into you local pharmacy, but here is the difference. All of the pills only cost 3 cents each to make for the pharmaceutical companies, but for some drugs, the first one costs them 300 million dollars. Software is just like that. Once the software is written, it cost almost nothing to distribute it but making it was expensive.

Now is when it gets like the record industry. If you make a record yourself and sell it at the mall, you will never recoup your fees, unless you get on America's Got Talent or America's Most Wanted. So you go to distribution, but CD Baby is overcrowded so what do you do?

Heavyocity has already made it but to sell it only themselves from their website limits their recoupment and profit so they use JRR shop, Best Service and Audiodeluxe to get the word out and sell their product. They can't compete with their distributors, so on their website, they offer it for MSRP, for loyal customers, $400. But to the people who are distributing it to millions of people, they sell the loyal customer rights for $200. Soooooo.... JRR buys it for $200 and offers it to you for $338 dollars and makes a tidy profit of 138 dollars.

Maybe my numbers are wrong, but it is something like that.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't own any Heavyocity products ... but it seems like I could buy something like Scoring Guitars for $99, and then qualify for the $150 off NOVO Strings?

Am I reading that right?

Because it seems the way to go for a newbie ... basically like getting $50 off NOVO Strings with Scoring Guitars for free.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Mar 31, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I used the code forum yesterday while audiodeluxe did not offer it and paid 355$. Learned that I have to try different discount codes or just continue to use audiodeluxe



I never did group buy. So if I want to buy Novo for $335.00 from JRR Shop what do I need to do? What is the "code forum"?


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 31, 2017)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I don't own any Heavyocity products ... but it seems like I could buy something like Scoring Guitars for $99, and then qualify for the $150 off NOVO Strings?



I would think you are correct but are you sure you don't own any Heavyocity products through Native Instruments? If you have almost any version of Komplete you probably have Evolve Mutations or you could have others. Here is their product page...

https://www.heavyocity.com/product-category/kontakt/


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 31, 2017)

Guido Negraszus said:


> I never did group buy. So if I want to buy Novo for $335.00 from JRR Shop what do I need to do? What is the "code forum"?



1. Place Novo strings upgrade ($399) in cart
2. Where it says Coupon code type in "forum"... actually "group" will usually get you a better discount
3. Update the cart to see your new price
4. Buy it you fool... your getting Novo strings for $335*! 
* you must own another heavyocity product to qualify.

Yes, you can buy a product first (I recommend vocalize), then purchase the Novo strings loyalty upgrade from JRR shop. Just follow steps above.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 31, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> BTW, in the Daniel James video, the violins and violas did not sound that bad to me which suggests that he did engineering to counteract the out of the box flaws that I heard in the factory and SLR videos. So once I get the library and work with it some, I may well also retract my previous comments on the pure violin and viola sound.



Hey all glad the video is useful to some of you!

To the quoted point directly, I do show the strings with and without my own reverb on (stating that I prefer the sound of my own verb) I also at times mess with the ADSR and built in EQ to get something closer to what I like, but you see me do it all live, nothing special going on. Just ArtsAcoustic reverb and my master bus (which is a compressor and a limiter)

-DJ


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 31, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Hey all glad the video is useful to some of you!
> 
> To the quoted point directly, I do show the strings with and without my own reverb on (stating that I prefer the sound of my own verb) I also at times mess with the ADSR and built in EQ to get something closer to what I like, but you see me do it all live, nothing special going on. Just ArtsAcoustic reverb and my master bus (which is a compressor and a limiter)
> 
> -DJ



Nice video. But why would you toy with us like this when there is Chaos to finish!


----------



## benatural (Mar 31, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Heavyocity has already made it but to sell it only themselves from their website limits their recoupment and profit so they use JRR shop, Best Service and Audiodeluxe to get the word out and sell their product. They can't compete with their distributors, so on their website, they offer it for MSRP, for loyal customers, $400. But to the people who are distributing it to millions of people, they sell the loyal customer rights for $200. Soooooo.... JRR buys it for $200 and offers it to you for $338 dollars and makes a tidy profit of 138 dollars.
> 
> Maybe my numbers are wrong, but it is something like that.


Makes sense! Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Vastman (Mar 31, 2017)

evilantal said:


> Slightly off topic:
> 
> I'm wondering if someone with a desire to spend a little less would find a similar alternative in Dronar Live Strings (for the hybrid strings part that is). Or are they two entirely different sounds/approaches?



That's a good question... I think it offers far less but is unique and definitely cool... Dronar Live Strings IS on my list...liked what I saw but don't have it yet: Haven't tried to compare but I'd suggest watching DJ's live stream to get a feel for what Novo is about...

Grabbed Novo at the great price of $340ish as the deal is time limited and $200 off was too good to pass up! It's really what I've yearned for... what I hoped eDNA was going to be... an amazing platform for string sound design...

It's amazing... if you can afford to grab it, do...forget coffee, beer, wine, and crap food...you should be able to afford it within the discount period if you do the above... I do it all the time... and am healthier and library fuller!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I don't own any Heavyocity products ... but it seems like I could buy something like Scoring Guitars for $99, and then qualify for the $150 off NOVO Strings?
> 
> Am I reading that right?
> 
> Because it seems the way to go for a newbie ... basically like getting $50 off NOVO Strings with Scoring Guitars for free.



I only own a few that I bought from NI and Gravity Scoring Guitars and 2 other Gravity expansions and I got the discount. But if you are worried about it, ask them. I would think that you would, because they are nice people there, so I would suspect that what you ask is true. The offer does not seem to be limited to how many products or how expensive are the products. As far as I can tell, if you own one, you get the loyal customer discount. But if I were only able to own one product from them, Scoring guitars would be worth 99 bucks. It is awesome by itself. If were were me, which I am but also if I were you and if I had no libraries from them I would buy scoring guitars from them, which I would love, and then expect the loyal user discount. To be respected, they would have to say publicly "To be a loyal customer, you must own X amount of dollars worth of our products." They did not say that. They said you must own one of our products. I can say this. I would buy scoring guitars and then set up an account with Heavyocity Make darn sure that once you can log in, Scoring Guitars appears on your account as a registered library:

http://www.radprocalculator.com/Post/HVSC.jpg

Then proceed with the ordering of Novo. Go to https://www.jrrshop.com/heavyocity-novo-loyalty-upgrade

It will say $399.00 USD. Click "Add to Cart." It will give you discount 1 with the discount code of "forum." Replace "forum" with "group" and click update. Then you will see your real discount price because you read this post. Lucky you! Luck all VI Control forum users who read this.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

Guido Negraszus said:


> I never did group buy. So if I want to buy Novo for $335.00 from JRR Shop what do I need to do? What is the "code forum"?


 See my post above, but "forum" is the basic discount. Replace "forum" with "group" and you get the deep discount. That confused me also, but at Audiodeluxe, you get the deep discount right off the bat (OK 3 bucks more), way less complicated.

https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/heavyocity-novo-modern-strings-crossgrade

Then just add to cart. Of course you need to create an account for either. They are both trustworthy. JRR Shop just has that one extra step to change to discount code from "forum" to "group" After that, the download procedure is the same.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

Vastman said:


> That's a good question... I think it offers far less but is unique and definitely cool... Dronar Live Strings IS on my list...liked what I saw but don't have it yet: Haven't tried to compare but I'd suggest watching DJ's live stream to get a feel for what Novo is about...
> 
> Grabbed Novo at the great price of $340ish as the deal is time limited and $200 off was too good to pass up! It's really what I've yearned for... what I hoped eDNA was going to be... an amazing platform for string sound design...
> 
> It's amazing... if you can afford to grab it, do...forget coffee, beer, wine, and crap food...you should be able to afford it within the discount period if you do the above... I do it all the time... and am healthier and library fuller!



See play123's post



playz123 said:


> IMHO, absolutely not.....they are very different, behave differently and sound different. It's understandable that less expensive choices might be appealing, but I also wouldn't claim those two libraries are equivalent. And both have merit, but as pure string libraries, neither will replace any of the major libraries like those from Spitfire, OT etc. But that is not their purpose either. Most inspirational one for me? Novo.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Hey all glad the video is useful to some of you!
> 
> To the quoted point directly, I do show the strings with and without my own reverb on (stating that I prefer the sound of my own verb) I also at times mess with the ADSR and built in EQ to get something closer to what I like, but you see me do it all live, nothing special going on. Just ArtsAcoustic reverb and my master bus (which is a compressor and a limiter)
> 
> -DJ



I heard you say that in the livestream Daniel and saw you demo and mention that exact point. I just did not know if you maybe slipped Izotope Neutron in there on us before it all began. OK, no. Thanks for sharing what you did do.

Then maybe it is in your playing experience compared to the Heavyocity demo person and SLR demo person or maybe there are so many possibilities that you just by chance chose the good ones and they chose the bad ones. 

Hey I always enjoy your live streams and I love the F word myself. I am a huge fan of Richard Pryor and Bill Hicks. But I have to tell you, I noticed that the F word seemed curbed this time. Does not matter to me personally, but I can share this Novo video with many more friends because some of them are enemies of the F word. I know, it is wrong of them to think that way but I have been trying for 50 years to change their ways with no success. I just gave up and don't curse around them. It made it all easier. At work, my first year, my coworkers loved me and they were afraid that I would be fired so they spread the rumor that I had Tourette's Syndrome and then everyone was OK with it. This judgement about words we say out loud came from Queen Elizabeth and got passed down all over the world because of the power and might of the British Empire back then. She is gone, so now I blame you! LOL 

Love all of your videos Daniel. Loved the one in California when you were dealing with the birds eating your food. How many times did I go through that when I lived in California and eating outside? Countless times. Not infinity but countless times. And when you walked by a boombox playing a hit song and YouTube banned it. Classic! You remind me of me. That is why I like you so much. I would say that I want to be just like you when I grow up, but I am already like you.

Ah, back to the subject, I am playing this Novo library now and it amazes me, even the violas and violins. There was something wrong with the video recording process of the demos hat gave me a negative thought. Maybe they added EQ on bad monitors. It had to be that! This library is state of the art. The first Noble Prize for Earthbound Sonics goes to Heavyocity, if I get a vote. OK, if the Nobel committee won't create a new category, then Heavyocity gets the Nobel prize for agriculture because they are outstanding in their field.


----------



## Vovique (Mar 31, 2017)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Sorry Project Sam. Heavyocity just stole your Swing 2 money.


The other way around for me). Sorry, Heavyocity!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2017)

Vovique said:


> The other way around for me). Sorry, Heavyocity!



You made me laugh. Thank you!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Apr 1, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> 1. Place Novo strings upgrade ($399) in cart
> 2. Where it says Coupon code type in "forum"... actually "group" will usually get you a better discount
> 3. Update the cart to see your new price
> 4. Buy it you fool... your getting Novo strings for $335*!
> ...



Thanks, will give it a go. I have all HC libraries, always bought them from them directly.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 1, 2017)

Vastman said:


> This is an awesome extemporaneous exploring walkthru by Don Boden... It blew me away... Yea, I'd already pulled the trigger before heading to work but WOW! most exciting stumble through (said with luv) I've watched in a long time.
> 
> This is a monster. GIad I grabbed it...
> 
> ...



you are so on the spot, love the loops


----------



## catsass (Apr 1, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> Audiodeluxe has the best deal


It would appear NOVO has been yanked entirely from AudioDeluxe.
Edit: JRRshop too.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 1, 2017)

Crud! Was really teetering at JRR Group Buy price, done now for a bit.


----------



## joepaz (Apr 1, 2017)

catsass said:


> It would appear NOVO has been yanked entirely from AudioDeluxe.
> Edit: JRRshop too.


Glad I placed my JRRshop order an hour ago when it was still there.


----------



## mac (Apr 1, 2017)

Another thing I didn't need but almost paid for. Now temptation has been removed, excellent!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 1, 2017)

Why?! Waaaaaaaaahhhhhhh ....

I should have acted faster ...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 1, 2017)

I like the way the library was put together, another thing to put it to use.
Messed around, didn't want to do the obvious tension/horror stuff so did this...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/A%20New%20Light.aif

I can include a non dressed version if anyone is interested.


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 2, 2017)

I missed it.....damm


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 2, 2017)

catsass said:


> It would appear NOVO has been yanked entirely from AudioDeluxe.
> Edit: JRRshop too.


NOOOOOOVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Vastman (Apr 2, 2017)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Why?! Waaaaaaaaahhhhhhh ....
> 
> I should have acted faster ...


I think HY must have seen a huge drop in direct sales /revenues...

Ones thing I've learned is to act fast, after spitfire did the same thing last year...


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 2, 2017)

I guess I will wait the Novo Strings back to Audiodeluxe or Jrrshop


----------



## Vastman (Apr 2, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> I guess I will wait the Novo Strings back to Audiodeluxe or Jrrshop


You can still save $150 by getting it from HY if u own any heavy items during the intro period. It'll be a year at least till it's discounted again based on HY's track record

A lot depends on your needs... Personally it fills a void I find much more useful than adding another traditional orchestral library


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 2, 2017)

Vastman said:


> You can still save $150 by getting it from HY if u own any heavy items during the intro period. It'll be a year at least till it's discounted again based on HY's track record
> 
> A lot depends on your needs... Personally it fills a void I find much more useful than adding another traditional orchestral library


I don't need another traditional stings library....but the rest of the content are very useful.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 2, 2017)

dhlkid said:


> I guess I will wait the Novo Strings back to Audiodeluxe or Jrrshop


Or in Komplete Ultimate 12


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Or in Komplete Ultimate 12



Expect that to be about a year or so after Gravity makes it to Komplete Ultimate


----------



## Donny Grace (Apr 2, 2017)

I got the JRRshop deal also on Thursday and got up and running yesterday finally after also getting the curve about registration. Thanks to Ari Winters at Heavyocity for the great support in clarifying the registration has to be done with Continuata, not Heavyocity. I own pretty much the entire Heavyocity line and NOVO may be my favorite so far. Killer product.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 2, 2017)

Jake said:


> Expect that to be about a year or so after Gravity makes it to Komplete Ultimate


More like KU14 then


----------



## catsass (Apr 2, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I like the way the library was put together, another thing to put it to use.
> Messed around, didn't want to do the obvious tension/horror stuff so did this...
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/A%20New%20Light.aif (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/A New Light.aif)
> I can include a non dressed version if anyone is interested.


Lovely piece. I'd be very interested to hear a naked version.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks!

Here you go, I've included both for comparison...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/A%20New%20Light.aif

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/A%20New%20Light%20only%20NOVO.aif


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi,

Heavyocity recorded the string orchestra at Warner Brothers Stage, which should have produced some really great, and natural sounding string samples for the NOVO Strings Library Project.

Hearing the demos, and walkthrough of NOVO Strings, I don't really hear that realistic/warm timbre of the strings that I would expect to hear at the WB Stage. So, my question is.. Why is that the case ? did they alter the original samples to sound cold, and harsh ? why didn't Heavyocity offer both a really natural, and warm tone Strings library (Not Processed via NOVO's Specialized tools) so the library can be utilized for more traditional strings sounds when needed, and also for the modern, tweaked version via the NOVO tools they offer in Kontakt, when that is needed in a production.

I'm interested to hear from Heavyocity about this, and from NOVO Strings users, as to how they like it so far, and if they feel they can use NOVO as a traditional Strings Library rather than a modern, edgy sounding Strings library ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 10, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I'm interested to hear from Heavyocity about this, and from NOVO Strings users, as to how they like it so far, and if they feel they can use NOVO as a traditional Strings Library rather than a modern, edgy sounding Strings library ?


I'm not a Novo user, but answer to your question is simple. Every developer has some ideas/opinions about sample libraries, so their approach differs. Actually that's the reason most of them start to make their own libraries. I'm sure Heavyocity is very happy with this library. I don't like it, because it's the opposite of my approach to strings. Would I make my own string library, if I could afford it? Of course, I would.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> I'm not a Novo user, but answer to your question is simple. Every developer has some ideas/opinions about sample libraries, so their approach differs. Actually that's the reason most of them start to make their own libraries. I'm sure Heavyocity is very happy with this library. I don't like it, because it's the opposite of my approach to strings. Would I make my own string library, if I could afford it? Of course, I would.



Yes. I get your point about each sample developer has their own approach to strings, but ... Why not offer the natural / authentic sound of the strings which were already recorded in the recording sessions as an option in the core library ? (why waste such a good thing) ? I hope they plan to use it in future Heavyocity Strings Libraries that might offer a different flavor than NOVO Strings.

Funny.. Even the trailers of NOVO Strings sound very organic, natural, and nice to listen to, where as the NOVO Strings Library Demos.. Don't !


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 10, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Yes. I get your point about each sample developer has their own approach to strings, but ... Why not offer the natural / authentic sound of the strings which were already recorded in the recording sessions as an option in the core library ? (why waste such a good thing) ? I hope they plan to use it in future Heavyocity Strings Libraries that might offer a different flavor than NOVO Strings.
> 
> Funny.. Even the trailers of NOVO Strings sound very organic, natural, and nice to listen to, where as the NOVO Strings Library Demos.. Don't !


But that's the point. You think it sounds unnatural, but they don't. You think demos are not good, but they are proud of them. One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> But that's the point. You think it sounds unnatural, but they don't. You think demos are not good, but they are proud of them. One man's trash is another man's treasure.



I'm glad I don't share their taste in Strings.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 10, 2017)

Novo can be used as a traditional library...in places. The traditional strings back up the sound design sonically very nicely. Also like LCO there are a lot of the modern style patches which can be used quite effectively. Would I score a traditional William's style piece with it...no...but a modern score with natural strings and sound design...sure.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Novo can be used as a traditional library...in places. The traditional strings back up the sound design sonically very nicely. Also like LCO there are a lot of the modern style patches which can be used quite effectively. Would I score a traditional William's style piece with it...no...but a modern score with natural strings and sound design...sure.



Which modern score has strings that resemble NOVO Strings ? any examples of existing scores ? 

Does 'Modern' Score mean, synthetic, or maybe Hybrid-Orch & Synth based score ? or are we talking about a Modern-Style of score writing ? Just trying to double check on what _modern score _means these days.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm guessing that the Score for Brimstone by Tom Holkenborg /Junkie XL might be the type of modern score that NOVO might be used for, or maybe for some of the underscore elements of the score.

Here are some examples


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 10, 2017)

A modern score can be any and all or minimal...Novo can do an organic string score or it can do synth based. I am not using it for the synth based stuff, i generally want a more organic sound but that does not mean I won't explore the synth stuff at a later time. Be aware I am not saying the String Designer section is synth based....only the synth section in the string designer...not sure that's clear but that's how the interface presets are handled. In checking above i would say Novo would be great at this except where vibrato is concerned.


----------



## Vastman (Apr 10, 2017)

I have NO idea what you're talking about, muzik... Novo sounds great, quite warm, not at all cold or harsh as you purport. The major limitation to using these strings in traditional compositions is the limited articulations, but for most users not doing pure orchestrations, like me, this is a fine library to add a bit of spice to songs.

I own over a dozen string libraries and find Novo's range of "sound" quite lovely, full and robust. A growing number of walkthroughs/reviews by solid reviewers agree with this. I consider your opinion to be way off base and an outlier.

yasin made solid points on different developers having different ideas of what strings should sound like. The room, the players, the mics, consoles, mixers all impact the sound. Each of my libraries has subtle to distinct differences but I love most of them and that goes for Novo... I would NEVER call Novo cold or harsh. It sounds quite lovely and wrapped in the power of HY's amazing GUI/platform, is in my humble opinion, one of the best innovations to come down the pike ever...

Different strokes for different folks, especially in a forum with such a diverse user base as VIC, is to be expected. But that's not what you seem to be arguing... and as an actual user of Novo, it is definitely not cold or harsh, although it can be made to be so with the powerful gui HY developed.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I have NO idea what you're talking about, muzik... Novo sounds great, quite warm, not at all cold or harsh as you purport. The major limitation to using these strings in traditional compositions is the limited articulations, but for most users not doing pure orchestrations, like me, this is a fine library to add a bit of spice to songs.
> 
> I own over a dozen string libraries and find Novo's range of "sound" quite lovely, full and robust. A growing number of walkthroughs/reviews by solid reviewers agree with this. I consider your opinion to be way off base and an outlier.
> 
> ...



Hi Vastman,

I appreciate your helpful feedback. 

I'm glad you are hearing warmth, and like NOVO Strings, since I don't own it, I might be totally wrong as far as my opinion, so I totally respect your evaluation, and opinion about NOVO Strings. 

I'm very fond of having more variety in my String Library Collection, and I really feel this is a unique Strings Library, I can see it being quite a useful library to have. 

Having said this... I just purchased NOVO Strings ! (at $399.) 

Hopefuly it will surprise me in a good way, and offer a lot of useful strings textures, and even serve me in producing some unique strings sounds when that is needed. I'm also thinking that NOVO could be used for under-score string textures, and even for layering with more traditional strings libraries like (Spitfire, Orch.Tools, CS, EW..etc.) 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> A modern score can be any and all or minimal...Novo can do an organic string score or it can do synth based. I am not using it for the synth based stuff, i generally want a more organic sound but that does not mean I won't explore the synth stuff at a later time. Be aware I am not saying the String Designer section is synth based....only the synth section in the string designer...not sure that's clear but that's how the interface presets are handled. In checking above i would say Novo would be great at this except where vibrato is concerned.



Hi Craig,

Thanks for your helpful feedback.

I just purchased NOVO Strings ! 

Hopefully, I can put them to good use, I will post my opinion/feedback about NOVO Strings, once I have it installed, and spent some time discovering its potential.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Vastman (Apr 10, 2017)

You WILL love it, Muzik... it will take you on adventures never before contemplated! And, true to your name, I'm quite sure you will be able to "sculp" it to your liking. 

The sound design aspects of Novo just blow me away. As a songwriter, I have yearned for this departure from the norm and I feel HY did this elegantly, unlike Output, which buried the nature of strings in an avalanche of yuck...

Personally, after a very expensive 12 months of purchases, I think this is the best of the lot. I've just retired to the Idaho panhandle and look forward to music adventures I haven't had the time to pursue till now...


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

Vastman said:


> You WILL love it, Muzik... it will take you on adventures never before contemplated! And, true to your name, I'm quite sure you will be able to "sculp" it to your liking.
> 
> The sound design aspects of Novo just blow me away. As a songwriter, I have yearned for this departure from the norm and I feel HY did this elegantly, unlike Output, which buried the nature of strings in an avalanche of yuck...
> 
> Personally, after a very expensive 12 months of purchases, I think this is the best of the lot. I've just retired to the Idaho panhandle and look forward to music adventures I haven't had the time to pursue till now...



Hi Vastman,

That's very wonderful, and delightful to hear. 

I'm open to discovering new sonic horizons, be it with synths, or samples, orchestral, or anything else. 

I also thought that since NOVO Strings is basically a sampled strings library, that is geared towards sound design, it will offer me an endless palette of sounds that are organic in nature, (not something synth based sounds offer), so surely this is very useful to have. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

Here is a short review of *NOVO Strings* by 
Ask Audio https://ask.audio/articles/review-heavyocity-novo


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 10, 2017)

When I first got Novo I thought this is cool and there is a lot of nice playable stuff but as time goes on the library has continued to grow on me as opposed to most libraries where there is the initial cool factor, but fades into the hard drive. Muziksculp, i know you were fighting this as you purchased a couple of other libs and decided to pass on this one but I think as you explore it you may find it the most rewarding.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> When I first got Novo I thought this is cool and there is a lot of nice playable stuff but as time goes on the library has continued to grow on me as opposed to most libraries where there is the initial cool factor but fades into the hard drive. Muziksculp, i know you were fighting this as you purchased a couple of other libs and decided to pass on this one but I think as explore it you may find it the most rewarding.



Hi Craig,

Yes, that's right. I did have quite a bit of resistance, and kind of struggled to decide if I really should buy NOVO Strings, but I'm beginning to see your perspective, and agree with you, that NOVO Strings might be one of these libraries that take some time to discover, and master, plus know how and where to use it. I am now more confident it will be rewarding. Again, thanks to all your helpful feedback.

It will be interesting to hear some user demos showing NOVO Strings used alone, and with other Strings Libraries as more undecided, or on the fence, potential buyers end up buying it.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi,

A new video by Heavyocity showing some NOVO presets !


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 11, 2017)

Here is another NOVO Strings Review/Tutorial Video :


----------



## Voider (Apr 12, 2017)

Woah I am so torn apart between Novo and Albion One.
I know they have completely different purposes and Albion One is more of an allrounder and better as first full orchestra, but I have so many heavyocity products that I automatically feel good looking at Novos interface design and I also can benefit from the 150 off deal today..


----------



## Vastman (Apr 12, 2017)

Voider said:


> Woah I am so torn apart between Novo and Albion One.
> I know they have completely different purposes and Albion One is more of an allrounder and better as first full orchestra, but I have so many heavyocity products that I automatically feel good looking at Novos interface design and I also can benefit from the 150 off deal today..



I have to assume, like me, you're focused on more songwriting than orchestral scoring, from your post... From that vantage point, both options are excellent. I end up writing in a variety of songwriting styles... and can only say (having purchased ooooodles of orchestrals, all HY, and just a ton of stuff over the years) that only you can best figure out which might advance your musical inclinations the most... My only thought is that if you already have an all around orchestral library, then get Novo... it is that revolutionary! If you have nothing... the choice gets very personal...

The challenge is to imagine your music, going forward and how best either library can add to what you're trying to create. At least, that would be the smart thing to do... In contrast, I've spent ooooodles on all kinds of orchestrals and other things over the years...the list is huge, long, and very expensive... going "wow" when a library comes out and in the end barely using much of what I purchased. Working a full time job, managing an urban farm, raising a youngling, and being an infomaniace screwed my music time budget!!! Not that I won't use all these things down the road, mind you, as I'm just entering a time when I actually _have_ the time to spend doing serious songwriting again

I have all the Albions and One is definitely full of awesomeness which would be a great way to bring orchestral elements into your songwriting pallet...However, it isn't on sale at the moment and Spitfire has begun doing periodic sales so if you see both in your future (a great combo, I'd say) then that would be a vote towards Novo. Of course, you won't get the brass or winds or many other aspects you might desire but you WOULD get the finest designer tool yet created for adding great and totally NEW stuff to your songwriting that has never been possible before...

Essentially, I see Albion One as a fantastic general user all around "orchestral" library with lots of Albionesk extras while Novo is a great set of strings (minus many articulations which don't really come into play for me anyway) wrapped within the most amazing gui/"I'll take you places you've never expected" sound design/playing system yet devised... and yes, it's on sale!

This is such a personal choice... Novo will add stuff to your creations totally different than Albion One... If you DO go Albion, don't neglect the ostinatum generator... it's really cool and is about the closest thing to HY's power that spitfire offers, at least in terms of enabling an idiot like me to play some awesome riffs and intuitively add rhythmic parts to songs. Both libraries are awesome, huge, and wonderful... Listen to all of each and try and re-imagine your songwriting/skills/desires going forward. Doing what many do here, compositionally, is NOT easy and I'll never get close but I don't strive in that direction... Only you can discern which flows most immediately into you path forward.

There really isn't a wrong decision here... despite what anyone might say. It all depends on who YOU are and where YOU want to go... and your timing, budget over time, blah blah blahdeblah...

Enjoy your choice!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 12, 2017)

Urban farm...cool!


----------



## Vastman (Apr 12, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Urban farm...cool!


hard to leave my bay area sanctuary... over 2 dozen fruit tree varieties, kiwis, raspberries, strawberries, chickens, bees, as much veg as wanted to plant... a 20 year creation with a two story cottage studio at the back of the canyon... but now I'm in Idaho, next to Coeur d'alene, caring for 90 yr old mom...trying to set up a bedroom substitute recording situation but also free of bills/expenses/debt... something I haven't had in decades... and finally, freedom like I had when I was younger, to create music...on my own timeline, free of obligations beyond lovingly helping mom...

It's a ying/yang transition which I'm learning to embrace! I should have the funds to begin videoing climate issues married to my songs... a new chapter in my life...

Sorry for the crappy staging but the partial garden flythru (which starts at 1:45 with the empty cottage studio space where I use to create} is ok...


----------



## Brian2112 (Apr 13, 2017)

I think today is last day to get the discount. Going to pull the trigger.


----------



## Voider (Apr 13, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> I think today is last day to get the discount. Going to pull the trigger.



Yesterday was the last day, april 13th. It just didn't disappear yet, maybe they're in a different timezone I am im germany and it's 0:32 here. Just telling you that you don't think it lasts until the end of 14th, the "last day" message already was on the morning of the 13th april on their page.


----------



## Brian2112 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you Voider for the heads up! I think ( though not sure ) that usually these things are on a rolling time zone. It is currently 6:48 pm April 13 here in Texas. I ordered and was given the discount. 
Just in time..


----------



## Calazzus (Apr 13, 2017)

My download was only 23 .1 gigabytes. Am I missing anything?


----------



## fiestared (Apr 14, 2017)

Vastman said:


> hard to leave my bay area sanctuary... over 2 dozen fruit tree varieties, kiwis, raspberries, strawberries, chickens, bees, as much veg as wanted to plant... a 20 year creation with a two story cottage studio at the back of the canyon... but now I'm in Idaho, next to Coeur d'alene, caring for 90 yr old mom...trying to set up a bedroom substitute recording situation but also free of bills/expenses/debt... something I haven't had in decades... and finally, freedom like I had when I was younger, to create music...on my own timeline, free of obligations beyond lovingly helping mom...
> 
> It's a ying/yang transition which I'm learning to embrace! I should have the funds to begin videoing climate issues married to my songs... a new chapter in my life...
> 
> Sorry for the crappy staging but the partial garden flythru (which starts at 1:45 with the empty cottage studio space where I use to create} is ok...



"Coeur d'alene" what a beautiful name for caring a mom... Veg is the best way to keep our best friends "our best friends"


----------



## fiestared (Apr 14, 2017)

I really love "NOVO", but I desperately miss a "RANDOMIZATION" function...


----------



## Calazzus (Apr 14, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> My download was only 22 .1 gigabytes. Am I missing anything?


Bump


----------



## stixman (Apr 14, 2017)

my folder unzipped is 23.1


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 14, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> Bump



I got 34 items and 24,65GB as a download


----------



## Calazzus (Apr 14, 2017)

stixman said:


> my folder unzipped is 23.1


Thanks for your reply. Continuata really sucks for me. It randomly just stops working so I have to babysit my downloads. A few reboots. I wasn't sure if it worked properly because I've seen 25 gigs on the net for the size of the library.


----------



## Calazzus (Apr 14, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I got 34 items and 24,65GB as a download


3 of us have different sizes. Is it possible that we still have everything we're supposed to have?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 14, 2017)

Here is my download folder for comparison





a batch resave with what I have installed works fine


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't have my original download info any longer, but here are the stats for the folder in my library containing the installation of NOVO.


----------



## Calazzus (Apr 14, 2017)

After Continuata installs the library it gives you the option of deleting the archive files and I always do. So when I right click on the Novo folder, and click properties it shows 22.1 gigs.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 14, 2017)

Voider said:


> Yesterday was the last day, april 13th. It just didn't disappear yet, maybe they're in a different timezone I am im germany and it's 0:32 here. Just telling you that you don't think it lasts until the end of 14th, the "last day" message already was on the morning of the 13th april on their page.


 I've received this today from Heavyocity


The deal for Heavyocity Owners to get $150 off NOVO: Modern Strings has been EXTENDED one more day! Simply copy/paste the following Coupon Code at checkout to get the deal. Offer ends at Midnight Tonight:


----------



## Calazzus (Apr 15, 2017)

my folder. Am I missing 1 or 2 gigs?


----------



## fiestared (Apr 15, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> my folder. Am I missing 1 or 2 gigs?


Mine is : 24 886 407 461 bytes (24,89 GB on disk) for 463 items


----------



## Calazzus (Apr 15, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Mine is : 24 886 407 461 bytes (24,89 GB on disk) for 463 items


Smh. Sounds like I have to download a 2nd time. Thanks for the info. Would Mac vs PC make a difference?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Apr 15, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> Smh. Sounds like I have to download a 2nd time. Thanks for the info. Would Mac vs PC make a difference?


Mac vs PC would make a difference. They count GBs differently.


----------



## Calazzus (Apr 15, 2017)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Mac vs PC would make a difference. They count GBs differently.


Ahhh. Makes me feel a bit better. Can anyone with a PC and Novo share their folder information please?


----------



## fiestared (Apr 15, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> Smh. Sounds like I have to download a 2nd time. Thanks for the info. Would Mac vs PC make a difference?


I am on Mac.


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 15, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> Ahhh. Makes me feel a bit better. Can anyone with a PC and Novo share their folder information please?



Here's a screen capture with the info...


----------



## Calazzus (Apr 15, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Here's a screen capture with the info...


Thanks!


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I've just retired to the Idaho panhandle and look forward to music adventures I haven't had the time to pursue till now...



Welcome to Idaho! As someone who also used to live in California, I can attest that your bank account will absolutely love you for making the move.  The Idaho panhandle area is a stunningly beautiful part of my beloved state.


----------



## Vastman (Apr 16, 2017)

quantum7 said:


> Welcome to Idaho! As someone who also used to live in California, I can attest that your bank account will absolutely love you for making the move.  The Idaho panhandle area is a stunningly beautiful part of my beloved state.



"Quantum"... I'm already glad I've made the "Leap"! 

It IS amazing up here... way less stress, beautiful, WinCo is a huge worker own grocery, plenty of organics and small farms, not to mention live bands and dancing locally and amazingly, folks in the streets socializing and very few glued to their cell phones... Feel I've been very lucky that events have moved me in this direction!

BTW, the more I tinker with Novo, the more I love it. Having such a powerful sound design settup based around beautifully recorded strings is, well... truly wonderful. It continues to be the most exciting piece of kit I've picked up in ages...Hope they offer real expansions, maybe a horns version... THAT would cause me to rethink any more big brass purchases beyond what I have. I'll be resisting temptations for awhile to see if their gonna think in this direction.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 16, 2017)

edited


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 27, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Here's a screen capture with the info...


So, are the 45GB just the free disk space you need for installation but you end up with actuall 23GB on disk?


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 27, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Here's a screen capture with the info...


So, are the 45GB just the free disk space you need for installation but you end up with actuall 23GB on disk?


----------



## Vastman (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 27, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Yes


Thanks!
While you're at it - what's the actual size of Novo Pack 01 Intimate Textures? 14GB? 7GB?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 27, 2017)

NOVO Pack 01 : 

14.2 GB uncompressed (9.46 GB on Disk with NI lossless compression)


----------



## Donny Grace (Oct 27, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So, are the 45GB just the free disk space you need for installation but you end up with actually 23GB on disk?


My installed NOVA folder is 23.1 GB and the RAR folder is 22.9 GB (which together would be about 46 GB). The original uncompressed files (which we don't get) that Heavyocity started out with are reportedly 38 GB.


----------



## Donny Grace (Oct 27, 2017)

quantum7 said:


> Welcome to Idaho! As someone who also used to live in California, I can attest that your bank account will absolutely love you for making the move.  The Idaho panhandle area is a stunningly beautiful part of my beloved state.


You guys would enjoy reading Carole King's book.


----------



## SimonViklund (Apr 28, 2019)

Wait... uh, NOVO has no true legato?


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Apr 29, 2019)

SimonViklund said:


> Wait... uh, NOVO has no true legato?



I don't think so. Even if it does, the real meat of it is the engine that allows you to create sound-designed strings, arps, rhythms, etc., so it isn't really in line with the what the aim of the library is.


----------



## SimonViklund (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for clarifying, I bought NOVO this weekend and was a bit stumped when I couldn't find any true legato patch and couldn't really believe it...


----------

